# Apple Wood for Sale, smoking wood for sale. Farmington Hills MI



## cityofvoltz (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi All,

its been a while since I have posted on the forum-  been busy with work/school- and of course bbq.  Judged my first contest of the year this past weekend :)

Anyways a friend of mine is a tree cutter.  He hooks me up with bbq wood and I hook him up with chicken & ribs.  Anyways he recently cut down an old growth apple tree (cut it 3 or so weeks ago) and split it up and is looking to sell the wood. 

Pictured below there are three stacks of Apple, cut to 12" length.  He is asking 50$ a stack.  Also pictured in the back is a stack of maple.

He also regularly has a lot of oak and hickory cut to fire log lengths.  Jeff is a pretty knowledgeable guy about the trees he cuts down and he knows what wood he has, how old it is etc.  He has also told me he has a lot of access to black cherry as well.

So if your interested give Jeff Emerling a call  248-312-eight five six six.   Approximate location is 9 Mile and Orchard Lake Roads.  Delivery is available.

Till next time,

Ryan, aka cityofvoltz













970.jpeg



__ cityofvoltz
__ Jun 24, 2014


















737.jpeg



__ cityofvoltz
__ Jun 24, 2014


----------

